# White Shepherd breeders in TX?



## Ramoneda (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello everyone. This is my first post, but I've been reading a lot in the forums and I'd like some help. 

I'm really interested in adopting a white shepherd. I'm a first time shepherd owner (but not dog owner) and I want to do this right, so I figured I'd ask the experts. 

Are there any respectable breeders in the Texas areas that offer whites? I've called a few and I've only found one that's 4 hours from me who isn't sure when the next time she will be trying to breed is. 

This would be a companion dog myself. I own my own home in the Austin/Central TX area with a decent sized fenced yard that I share with my partner and two cats. I'm more of a dog person and I recently met the most beautiful white shepherd while jogging. Hence the interest. 

I would appreciate any feedback you could provide. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

You might get mixed opinions on this one. The problem is that most people agree that a reputable breeder breeds for temperament and other traits that conform to the "standard", and that white breeders are breeding mainly for color and are also breeding what is considered a fault in the standard. Now that being said I think that white GSD's are absolutely beautiful, but when a breeder is breeding dogs just based on color, sometimes other things like health, temperament, ect. are pushed to the side burner and then you end up with a dog that is not ideal. 

That being said, I am not an expert. There may be some breeders out there breeding whites and also considered reputable. If there are I am sure someone here will chime in. Good luck on your search, I hope you find the perfect pup!


----------



## Ramoneda (Sep 28, 2012)

Danielle, thank you for your reply. That's actually been one of my concerns. Of course I love the look, but I don't want to sacrifice health and temprement for it.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ramoneda said:


> Danielle, thank you for your reply. That's actually been one of my concerns. Of course I love the look, but I don't want to sacrifice health and temprement for it.


I agree! I love the look to, actually was thinking about getting a white one at the beginning of my search because I saw some n the e-bay classifieds. Funny how much you learn off these forums, like the fact that a reputable breeder will likely not post their litters on e-bay


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva is a WGSD from a breeder in TX. PM me if you want details of our breeder. I can give you her email and other information about the breeder  Can also give you information about Zeeva's temperament...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a member on this board going by the username Whiteshepherds who seems to have a lot of in-depth knowledge of White German Shepherds in general. Maybe if you PM them they'll be able to point you in the right direction. 

This a link to their profile ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/48315-whiteshepherds.html


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> There is a member on this board going by the username Whiteshepherds who seems to have a lot of in-depth knowledge of White German Shepherds in general. Maybe if you PM them they'll be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> This a link to their profile ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/48315-whiteshepherds.html


Oh yeaa!!!  She IS wonderful. AND she has her own database of WGSD's. She also has Zeeva's background...


----------

